# HDMI switches that work with Roamio Plus



## wilson_c (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently purchased a Roamio Plus to replace my dying S3 (intermittent HD problems). I thought I'd be able to just swap it into my existing configuration and keep going, but no such luck.

I have my source devices all going through a 4 x 2 HDMI matrix switch so I can route any of them to one of two TVs and it has never been a problem. It has worked with every device I've connected, including my S3 Tivo, for the past 3 years. The Roamio Plus is the first device that refuses to send signal through the switch to either TV. I can successfully directly connect the Roamio Plus to either TV and I have eliminated particular cables and ports on the switch as the culprits.

Has anyone found an HDMI matrix switch with at least 4 inputs (5 or 6 would be even better!) and at least 2 outputs that plays nice with the Roamio? It seems like the problem may relate to particular HDMI specs or EDID settings, but I'd really like input from a Roamio owner who has had reliable success before I just start buying devices hoping they will work.

Chris


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HDCP may play a role here.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

If you already have a hdmi switch, try a ViewHD hdmi splitter. Those are known to solve most hdmi issues, search Amazon.com for them, a simple 2 port splitter model should work, put one for the output to the existing input of your hdmi switch and you should be fine.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I am using one of these to feed a local TV and one in a bedroom about 30 ft. away from a basic:
http://www.bestlinknetware.com/Product/110509

If a 4X4 is overkill they also have a 4X2: http://www.bestlinknetware.com/Product/110510

The 4X4 I am using replaced a 4X2 from Monoprice that would not work properly in the bedroom. Surprising, since I've always used/liked their products in the past.


----------



## mcharkowski (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm using a Monoprice one, but it's not a matrix. What I've found with the MonoPrice stuff in the past is if the version I have has compatibility issues, if I upgrade to the latest version compatibility issues go away. While it sucks that there's no fw upgrade path, at monoprice's prices, you can afford to upgrade every once in a while.


----------



## wilson_c (Jan 8, 2007)

This - more or less - did the trick for me. I ordered 3 different Monoprice matrix switches as well as the recommended BestLinkNetware switch and an HDTVSupply 4x4 matrix. Then I started with the cheapest and moved upwards until one worked. The Monoprice 5312 (aka the HDX-402e) worked fine and actually handshakes much more quickly than my old switch. I returned the other 4 switches. Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions!


----------



## Todd Miller (Sep 10, 2000)

I'm having what might be a similar problem. I just upgraded from a TiVoHD to a Roamio basic and since my TV only has a single HDMI port I have a cheapo 3x1 HDMI switch. However, with the Roamio it only works when another of the HDMI sources (for instance the BD player) is active. Otherwise the switch keeps toggling though all the inputs. I've tried different HDMI cables to no avail. If the roamio is connected directly to the TV all is welll; my TivoHD doesn't have this problem. I don't mind replacing the switch but I want to make sure the one I buy will actually work with the Roamio and, preferably, support auto-switching.

The 3-port HDMI switch at BestLinkNetware looks suspiciously like what I already have, though I wouldn't mind upgrading to the 4 or 5 port version which do look different.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Todd Miller said:


> I'm having what might be a similar problem. I just upgraded from a TiVoHD to a Roamio basic and since my TV only has a single HDMI port I have a cheapo 3x1 HDMI switch. However, with the Roamio it only works when another of the HDMI sources (for instance the BD player) is active. Otherwise the switch keeps toggling though all the inputs. I've tried different HDMI cables to no avail. If the roamio is connected directly to the TV all is welll; my TivoHD doesn't have this problem. I don't mind replacing the switch but I want to make sure the one I buy will actually work with the Roamio and, preferably, support auto-switching.
> 
> The 3-port HDMI switch at BestLinkNetware looks suspiciously like what I already have, though I wouldn't mind upgrading to the 4 or 5 port version which do look different.


I use that same switch(or one that looks identical to it) you linked with a Roamio Basic and a Premiere. I've had no issues with my Roamio BAsic and the switch. Now I did have an issue when I had a FireTv connected to it. Sometimes it would not switch back to that input. So I put the switch back with my Roamio and Premiere where I had no issues.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wilson_c said:


> This - more or less - did the trick for me. I ordered 3 different Monoprice matrix switches as well as the recommended BestLinkNetware switch and an HDTVSupply 4x4 matrix. Then I started with the cheapest and moved upwards until one worked. The Monoprice 5312 (aka the HDX-402e) worked fine and actually handshakes much more quickly than my old switch. I returned the other 4 switches. Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions!


Any chance you could post more on what HDMI products you bought from monoprice, that didn't work out for you? Roamio compatibility is a must for me, and if everything else can work with it, even better. The reviews on monoprice spell-out that most of their active splitters, and some matrixes, don't even do HDCP, or fail to help with it. There are a few newer models there that have good reviews on the subject, but are MUCH more expensive. I don't like the idea of paying as much for one, as my Roamio cost me, just because the Roamio's HDMI keeps getting messed up for direct connection to TVs (for me and some others), every time TiVo tries to make inline devices, like Xbox and AV receivers, work with the Roamio (or eliminate some glitch).

I don't have a need for splitters, other than it's been posted that some powered splitters tend to help with keeping the Roamios handshaked using splitters, when I turn my TVs off. I'd rather have matrixes, or switches that will accomplish that.

Monoprice is awesome. They even sent me a prepaid return shipping label, and issues the full refund, including the pricey shipping to me. Unfortunately, I lost the $5 off a >$25 purchase promo discount I used for that purchase, and did not spot the label attachment in my email, until I had paid $7.19 to ship the HDX-401E back. It has "equalizing" built in that's supposed to eliminate degradation from the switch and extra cables involved. It didn't work out for me, causing the sound and/or picture to strobe, or would constantly/randomly cut-out the AV and have to re-handshake (I think). I kind of thing the "equalizing" was the problem, especially with modern Dolby modes.

I keep neglecting to create mht backups of threads with posts about things that work and those that don't, when it comes to keeping HDMI sync, and HDCP issues. The (non-monoprice) ViewHD VHD-1X2MN3D is supposed to be the best option for active splitters. I would like to find something that can handle the HDCP like that product, but do it with a matrix, or switch.


----------



## Todd Miller (Sep 10, 2000)

Does your switch work when the Premiere is not plugged in to it? In my case, the switch is fine as long as there is another input that is powered on (like a TiVoHD). But if I unplug the TiVoHD the switch just cycles and never stops on the Roamio. I'm running the summer update which had some HDMI changes but I don't know if that is relevant.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Todd Miller said:


> my TivoHD doesn't have this problem. I don't mind replacing the switch but I want to make sure the one I buy will actually work with the Roamio and, preferably, support auto-switching.


This is bothering me too. The Roamio is just plain finicky when it comes to HDMI, including direct to some TVs, switches, and so on, when a Premiere or TiVo HD would work with the same TV, switch, etc.

Even if the added 1080p60 support of the Roamio is disabled, to match the output capabilities of a Premiere or HD, I still have to find ways to make Roamio play well with HDMI. Component isn't even on option on the base model.

What bothers me most is I might find something that works today, but the next software update might aim to improve Xbox support (or some other devices, like receivers), and render the new switch I buy, to replace a perfectly good switch, to stop working for me, and I'm back to square one, and out the $60, plus (expensive) shipping for the "Monoprice 5312 (aka the HDX-402e)", reported to work at this time...


----------



## Todd Miller (Sep 10, 2000)

I solved my problem. Unlike the TiVoHD (and probably Premier), the Roamio is an unpowered HDMI device. The fix was to plug a power supply into the HDM switch (it uses a 5V 2A one which can be had for $3 online). The HDMI switch I have didn't come with a power supply (it was optional) but I had a compatible one from an old wireless router.

If you aren't using the power supply with the 5312, I would give it a try to see if it clears up your issues.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Todd Miller said:


> I solved my problem. Unlike the TiVoHD (and probably Premier), the Roamio is an unpowered HDMI device. The fix was to plug a power supply into the HDM switch (it uses a 5V 2A one which can be had for $3 online). The HDMI switch I have didn't come with a power supply (it was optional) but I had a compatible one from an old wireless router.
> 
> If you aren't using the power supply with the 5312, I would give it a try to see if it clears up your issues.


AFAIK & TTBOMK, none of the TiVos provide power beyond any that might be part of what's required for standard HDMI to TV connection.

I do recall trying the monoprice HDX-401E without the power supply, and it didn't work with HDs or Premieres. I have some other HDMI switches by iogear that don't even attempt to work without a power supply. I am aware that some don't come with power supplies, and they are considered optional on some, but not all, HDMI switches/splitters/etc.

I think the power that is supposed to make the non-powered ones work is supposed to come from the TV. I'm not 100% certain of this. But, my TVs don't supply enough HDMI power to use chromecasts without the optional power supply (included). That's proof, since some TVs do provide enough amperage to not need it, right? I think it only takes one adequately powered device to make the optional power ones work. Logically, the TV would be the device that should always be "on", which is how the chromecast is able to turn the TV on for you (with HDMI-CEC), without the optional power source.

I'm about to order the monoprice 5312 matrix. So, if anybody has any inkling it won't work for me, please speak up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Todd Miller said:


> I solved my problem. Unlike the TiVoHD (and probably Premier), the Roamio is an unpowered HDMI device. The fix was to plug a power supply into the HDM switch (it uses a 5V 2A one which can be had for $3 online). The HDMI switch I have didn't come with a power supply (it was optional) but I had a compatible one from an old wireless router.
> 
> If you aren't using the power supply with the 5312, I would give it a try to see if it clears up your issues.


You say the Roamio is unpowered. But my Roamio Basic will power several of the auto HDMI switches I have used with it. It will get it's power from the Roamio HDMI output. Just like it will do with my Premiere.

I can disconnect every device from the HDMI switch, including the output, and the HDMI switch will be powered from the connection to the Roamio. Just like if I do the same thing with my other devices. If the switch does not receive any power, then it won't light up or switch inputs. With just the Roamio connected, the LEDs will light up very brightly and you can change inputs.


----------



## Todd Miller (Sep 10, 2000)

It must provide some power since the LEDs on the input side light up even when not connected to the TV output. It's possible that the TV doesn't provide enough power for the switch by itself. All I know for sure is that, unlike the TiVoHD and Premier, I needed a 5V power supply for the switch. People who've tried to use the pigtail-style switches (which lack a power input) have also had issues with the Roamio. It looks like this thread (which you've already commented on) describes the same issue and solution.


----------



## wmblanken (Aug 5, 2007)

I had the same problem described above, bought roamio plus and would not work with my unpowered 3X1 Monoprice HDMI switch. I bought a monoprice 3x1 powered switch (model 8462) and this works great. The configuration I have is Sony XBR TV (circa 2008), tivo roamio plus, and Sony blu ray player. The monoprice switch has auto switching, turn on the blu ray, it switches to that. Turn off the blu ray, goes back to tivo. Price was $30 with shipping.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wmblanken said:


> I had the same problem described above, bought roamio plus and would not work with my unpowered 3X1 Monoprice HDMI switch. I bought a monoprice 3x1 powered switch (model 8462) and this works great. The configuration I have is Sony XBR TV (circa 2008), tivo roamio plus, and Sony blu ray player. The monoprice switch has auto switching, turn on the blu ray, it switches to that. Turn off the blu ray, goes back to tivo. Price was $30 with shipping.


Just potentially beware of Sony Bravia TVs. Many of them (as reports from others have proven, beyond my own experiences) have a hard enough time doing HDMI direct with base-Roamios, and a switch makes things worse (I've tried several, and many different cables).

The monoprice switch I've tried (out of a few brands), but only worked for me before my base-Roamios: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4088&seq=1&format=2

4X1 Enhanced HDMI® Switch w/ Built-In Equalizer & Remote (REV.3.0)
Product ID: 4088 (HDX-401E)

I think the "built-in equalizer" might be the biggest issue-contributor (for my scenario). I've also had the roughly the same issues with base-Roamios and a Samsung TV.

The current Roamio software helped resolve most of my direct-link issues, but the HDMI switch results are still what I would call "undesirable".

There's a lot of "YMMV" involved with HDMI switches. The same one I listed (as well as those I didn't) worked with TiVo HDs and Premieres, with the same TVs.


----------

